# How to use LR2/Mogrify?



## Roy Mathers (Feb 27, 2009)

After seeing it mentioned here so often - and highly praised - I downloaded LR2/Mogrify.  The trouble is, I haven't got a clue how to use it!  Are there any instructions published anywhere?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 27, 2009)

Roy, there is a user's guide on Tim's site.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Denis - I shall start studying it.


----------

